# F250 crew handle V plow



## BP73 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi guys. I'm considering purchasing a 2009 F250 Crew Cab (gas) and have a desire to add a 8' V plow. Here's where it gets tricky. The front GAWR is only 4800 pounds and according to the Fisher web site, a V plow is not an option for that truck.

I will need a dealer to install it. It's not a do-it-yourself project for me.

Now i'm torn about buying it or not.

Thoughts or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You can buy heavier springs for the front increasing the gawr.


----------



## BP73 (Feb 17, 2014)

I read that adding heaving springs increases the GAWR and I also read that adding heavier springs doesn't achieve that because it's the axle that has the limitation.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

it will handle it, but best is to ask your local dealer, he'll tell you if they will install it on your truck


----------



## BP73 (Feb 17, 2014)

Yeah, I'm going to call my local dealer on Monday. It's a nice truck at a good price. Hope they don't sell it before I get to talk with my Fisher dealer.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

BP73;1877778 said:


> I read that adding heaving springs increases the GAWR and I also read that adding heavier springs doesn't achieve that because it's the axle that has the limitation.


Not sure where you read that,about the axle having the limits. It's true to a point, but not in your case


----------



## BP73 (Feb 17, 2014)

I read it on the internet so it must be true. 

What do you mean to a point, but not in my case?


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

dieselss;1877773 said:


> You can buy heavier springs for the front increasing the gawr.


Where can I get some information on buying larger springs?


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

You could get upgraded Ford springs, they are only a couple hundred bucks if I remember right. If you have maybe a deal on the truck yet you could work that into the deal.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

BP73;1877790 said:


> I read it on the internet so it must be true.
> 
> What do you mean to a point, but not in my case?


Ok I'm assuming you have a 250 5.4? In that guess, manufacturers make up to 3 different faw for different motor configurations. If you have a low one, look to see if springs from a different trk will work. I.e....diesel,,,v10 etc. Most of the time, nothing else changes. Brakes, front end parts etc....so in your case you should be ok.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

BP73;1877790 said:


> I read it on the internet so it must be true.
> 
> What do you mean to a point, but not in my case?


So not in your case.....If you have a 1/4 trk. You buy heavier springs, that doesn't mean your front end parts are rated for the heavier Wright your now attempting to carry.


----------



## jimbo64 (Oct 20, 2011)

If you were ordering your F250 new you would tick the box for plow package which includes upgraded springs Best bet is to check with your local Ford dealer or a reputable spring company.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

It will be fine. Add about 600 lbs of ballast at the tailgate. The truck will be perfectly fine and can easily handle a bigger plow. I have a 9.6 stainless western vee with wings and a diesel. Holds it fine


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

https://www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas/non-html/2009/vs_pdf/Super-Duty-PU_F-250-350-450.pdf

You have a Dana 60 Front. They are good to 6000lbs. The only limiting factor is your springs.

I imagine you should try to find some 5600-6k springs for it or the aftermarket equiv. The springs will hold the weight, but with the spring rate off your truck will sag, not implode.


----------



## Ultra Duty (Jul 16, 2010)

I would add leveling kit and be done. Not going to be an issue IMO


----------

